# Mauspad waschen?!



## Tuneup (24. März 2010)

Hey, ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber gehört ja auch quasi zu Eingabegeräten^^

Also mein Zalman MP1000 Z-Machine ist mittlerweile schon ziemlich verdreckt, staub etc...
Und das bekomm ich auch so einfach nicht raus, sitzt richtig fest.

Kann ich ein Mauspad einfach so mit in die Waschmaschine legen? Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber was solls 
Achja, absaugen hab ich auch probiert...

Gruß,
Tune


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. März 2010)

Hi Tuneup,
probiere es mal mit vorsichtiger Handwäsche und etwas "Spüli". Natürlich danach gut lufttrocknen lassen...


----------



## Doogystyle (24. März 2010)

Das selbe habe ich mich auch schonmal gefragt also ob das möglich ist ^^ 
Wenn du das Testen solltest bitte ich dich deine erfahrungen hier zu posten, gibt bestimmt noch viele leute dennen das dann Helfen würde


----------



## ghostadmin (24. März 2010)

Stoffpads kann man eigentlich alle problemlos in der Waschmaschine waschen.
Habe ich mit meinem schon mehrmals gemacht und es hat ihm nichts ausgemacht. 

Am besten so bei 30° oder 40° Pflegeleicht.


----------



## kuki122 (24. März 2010)

Habe das mal bei einem meiner damaligen Mauspads gemacht, der rand ist dann total ausgefranzt.

Definitiv nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## xTr3m3-0lm (24. März 2010)

Kommt aufs Mousepad an, wenn du denkst es hält es aus, versuchs. Wenn nicht versuchs irgendwie per Hand zu waschen. Am Ende ist es sauber, egal welche Möglichkeit du nimmst


----------



## kuki122 (24. März 2010)

Achte aber bitte tunlichst darauf, dass die Seiten gut vernäht sind und auch nicht zu weit vom Rand entfernt, sonst franzt das trotzdem bis zur Naht aus.


----------



## püschi (25. März 2010)

Genau. Bei mir ist das Mauspad danach auch so ausgefranzt. War das Goliathus von Razer.
Lieber vorerst mit Handwäsche versuchen.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2010)

Genau deswegen hab ich ein ExactMate von Razer...^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. März 2010)

Genau: Unnötigen "Firle-Frans" vermeiden, gleich ein hartes Pad zulegen, die von Razer sind top in der Verarbeitung, fast unverwüstlich 
Zum Bleistift das neue Razer Vespula mit Silikon-Handballenauflage. Habe ich, ist klasse, gebe ich nie wieder her 
Pflegeleicht ist es sowieso...


----------



## ghostadmin (25. März 2010)

Also meine Mauspads sind noch nie ausgefranst auch der Stoff ist noch immer so wie vorher. ^^
Mein "hauptpad" ist auch von Razer und das war schon ca. 10 mal in der Waschmaschine.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. März 2010)

Hi hi ... klar kann man das waschen ... ich nehme mein sogar in die Wanne mit, aber das ist aus Hartplastik daher unverwüstlich.


----------



## gh0st76 (25. März 2010)

Warmes Wasser, Duschgel und danach Lufttrocknen. Geht mit so gut wie jedem Mauspad was Qualitativ besser ist. Bei den PureTrak Mauspads bekommt man sogar ne Waschanleitung für die Maschine mit. Aber mein QcK Heavy war schon 2 mal in der Maschine und hat schon etliche Handwäschen hinter sich. Sollte eigentlich bei einem guten Stoffpad keine Probleme geben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

Wieso macht ihr euch die Mühe mit dem Stoff-Mauspad-waschen ? 
Ein Hartplastik/Metall-Pad ist doch viel pflegeleichter- und robuster...
Zum Bleistift das Razer Exact Mat mit Exact Rest:
Razer eXactMat W/ eXactRest - Mauspad mit Handgelenkpolsterkissen
Sehr gutes Metall-Pad mit zwei verschiedenen Oberflächen, die Handballenauflage ist gerade bei längeren Sessions *gold* wert  Kann man auch ganz leich reinigen


----------



## gh0st76 (26. März 2010)

Weil man auf einem Stoffpad mehr Kontrolle hat und es als Lowsenser einfach besser ist? Deswegen. Wenn man ein Kunststoffpad nimmt, dann besser das SteelSeries 9HD.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Weil man auf einem Stoffpad mehr Kontrolle hat und es als Lowsenser einfach besser ist? Deswegen. Wenn man ein Kunststoffpad nimmt, dann besser das SteelSeries 9HD.


Also ich sehe die "Control"-Oberfläche der ExactMat gleichwertig mit einem Stoffpad. Desweitern: Stoffpad verschleißt mit der Zeit, Hartpad nicht.
*Und:* Immer auf die Mausfüße Gleitpads o.ä. Schont die Maus und "fluscht" richtig 
Das von Dir benannte Pad ist O.K., das *Bessere* ist aber des *Guten* Feind 
Nichts für ungut


----------



## gh0st76 (26. März 2010)

Eher andersrum. Stoffpads nutzen sich weitaus weniger ab als Hartpads. Ich hab mein QcK Heavy seit mehr als drei Jahren. Da ist nichts mit Abnutzung. Mausfüße nutzen sich auf Hartpads schneller ab und auch die Oberfläche von einem Hartpad ist relativ schnell glatt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Eher andersrum. Stoffpads nutzen sich weitaus weniger ab als Hartpads. Ich hab mein QcK Heavy seit mehr als drei Jahren. Da ist nichts mit Abnutzung. Mausfüße nutzen sich auf Hartpads schneller ab und auch die Oberfläche von einem Hartpad ist relativ schnell glatt.


Nee, nee, nee 
Wie gesagt, GlideTapes unter die Füße- alles supi. Weder das Pad noch die Mausfüße nudeln sich ab. Meine ExactMat sieht aus wie am ersten Tag!
Zum zocken nutze ich die "Control"-Seite, zum arbeiten die andere- "Speed".
Und pflegeleicht ist das gute Stück...


----------



## gh0st76 (27. März 2010)

Ich hab mehr Hartplastikpads verschlissen als Stoffpads. Wie gesagt. Mein Stoffpad ist 3 Jahre alt, hat keine Abnutzungserscheinungen. Plastikpads haben bei mit zwischen 3 und 6 Monate gehalten und dann war die Oberfläche abgenutzt. 

Dein Pad wird auch nicht mehr die Oberfläche haben wie am ersten Tag. Das ist eine Aluplatte mit Kunststoffstruktur. Die nutzt sich auch ab.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. März 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr Hartplastikpads verschlissen als Stoffpads. Wie gesagt. Mein Stoffpad ist 3 Jahre alt, hat keine Abnutzungserscheinungen. Plastikpads haben bei mit zwischen 3 und 6 Monate gehalten und dann war die Oberfläche abgenutzt.
> 
> Dein Pad wird auch nicht mehr die Oberfläche haben wie am ersten Tag. Das ist eine Aluplatte mit Kunststoffstruktur. Die nutzt sich auch ab.


*-> Gleitpads unter die Mausfüße <-*
*-> Keine Abnutzungserscheinungen <-*
Stoff nutzt sich nicht ab??!  Neee, kannst Du keinem weis machen


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2010)

Ähm mein Stoffpad sieht seit 2 Jahren gleich aus. Ok es ist nen bisl Dreckig und die Katze hat sich drauf verewigt.. aber sonst.^^


----------



## stefan.net82 (27. März 2010)

ich hab mein razer goliathus kurzerhand mal in die waschmaschine gesteckt, kann dir das nicht empfehlen: seit dem ist die oberfläche des pads irgendwie aufgeraut und bremst die maus ein bisschen.

hatte schon üble flecken drauf, war mir zu blöd es immmer von hand zu waschen


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. März 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> ich hab mein razer goliathus kurzerhand mal in die waschmaschine gesteckt, kann dir das nicht empfehlen: seit dem ist die oberfläche des pads irgendwie aufgeraut und bremst die maus ein bisschen.
> 
> hatte schon üble flecken drauf, war mir zu blöd es immmer von hand zu waschen


Sag' ich doch, sag' ich doch: Hartpad-Hartpad... 
  *Scherz*


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. März 2010)

Genau ... hab mein Hardpad-Teil schon ca.5 Jahre und von Verschleißspuren ist nichts zu merken.


----------



## Baker79 (27. März 2010)

Muss ich brennmeister und Painkiller zustimmen: Hardpad for ever. Ok, son eXactMat kostet etwas mehr, als ein Stoffpad, aber meine Kombination von G9 + eXactMat + gelegentliches Silikon-Gleitspray ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. März 2010)

Baker79 schrieb:


> Muss ich brennmeister und Painkiller zustimmen: Hardpad for ever. Ok, son eXactMat kostet etwas mehr, als ein Stoffpad, aber meine Kombination von G9 + eXactMat + gelegentliches Silikon-Gleitspray ist einfach nur geil.



 Sag' ich doch, sag' ich doch... 
Danke Leute, ein Glück stehe ich hier nicht 'alleine' da 
Wegen Preis des ExactMats: Qualität kostet halt was  Aber es _lohnt_ sich !


----------



## gh0st76 (27. März 2010)

Na Spuren von Abnutzung werden schon auf den Pads sein. Letzten endes nutzt sich die Oberfläche bei Hartpads genauso wie Mausfüße ab. Aber die Kontrolle auf Stoff ist immernoch besser als auf jedem Hartpad.

Richtig gute Hartpads sind das 4HD und das 9HD. Von Razer halt ich eh nichts da ich mit der Hardware von denen genug Probleme hatte. Da kauf ich mir lieber was Qualitativ hochwertiges und nicht so ein Mainstream Zeug.


----------



## Iceti (27. März 2010)

Ich hab mein Razer Goliatus Speed mit der Hand im Waschbecken gewaschen. Klappt prima und die Ränder fransen nicht aus, wie in der Waschmaschine... Sauber wirds trotzdem


----------

